# Best-looking woodworker's cat



## johnelliott (24 Apr 2004)

My entry, the 12 year old Mogswilliam the McPussy

John


----------



## Chris Knight (24 Apr 2004)

Blow the cat John,

Tell us about the window seat, chest or whatever you call it!


----------



## Alf (24 Apr 2004)

Yeah, tell us about the piece of furniture. Nice.  Ash?

Now I _was_ going to ask if it was for the best-looking woodworker, or best-looking cat, but I guess that pic answers the question! :lol: Pretty strong entry there, John. I'll have to see if I can get ours to drape herself over the workbench while I have the camera handy, as opposed to when I'm trying to get some work done like she usually does... :roll: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## johnelliott (24 Apr 2004)

The box seat is made from American Ash, basically just a question of joining boards into panels, then cutting and joining them with biscuits. The hinges are counter-top hinges (as in the flap found in some pub bars). 
I made it some time ago, as a prototype for a furniture for profit making idea that I had. This was before I learned that kitchens are the only way to make real money from woodwork.

Far more important that the above is Mogswell (also known as 'that fat b*st*rd'). We inherited him when he was two, later he became shop's cat when I had a guitar shop. He used to get into customers' guitar cases and check out the fur lining. I can't allow him into the workshop because when he is hungry he pesters me to feed him. And he's hungry most of the time!

John


----------



## Alf (25 Apr 2004)

Well here's the best I can do. Our 11? 12? maybe 13 yr old (I forget) moggy "Polly". 




It was only luck that I got a shot of her at all. Everytime I called her name to get her attention, she rushed towards me and jumped off the ruddy box... :roll: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## johnelliott (25 Apr 2004)

Very much a 'Pretty Polly', Alf.

John


----------



## desmoengine (25 Apr 2004)

enough of the moggy tell us about the chest she sitting on. war chest ?
antique foot locker? (chuckles to oneself) sorry for this post
dave w (in a rather strange mood)


----------



## Alf (25 Apr 2004)

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1346 
You'll probably wish you hadn't asked. :wink:

Cheers, Alf


----------



## desmoengine (25 Apr 2004)

twas all in jest er!!
dave w
second appolgy due


----------



## DaveL (25 Apr 2004)

Well here is the real owner of the workshop, Laiquendai. Of course posing is out of the question, she was off to check out next doors garden. :lol: 




She makes sure I don't have any small furry visitors. She also keeps the dog and the other cat in order. :shock:


----------



## thomaskennedy (25 Apr 2004)

well "MY" cat is the friendliest thing in the world...here is the average day with "zippy"! he sits on you and paws away at ur stomach then sleeps for 6 hours! 

http://server6.uploadit.org/files/thoma ... -zippy.jpg

ill just give the link 'cos its a big piccy!

Tom


----------



## Alf (26 Apr 2004)

Hmm, a definite bias towards the fluffier style of cat here. I wonder, is it a sub-conscious attempt to have a cat that can help sweep up the shavings by simply swishing his/her tail? :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Neil (26 Apr 2004)

Nice topic John!






Well, my 11-year-old cat Harry (or the Ginger Whinger as I call him these days) may not be able to compete for the title of best-looking (I think Alf has this sewn up already), but I am willing to bet that he is the most lethal killing machine out there...

Over the years he has caught the usual (mice, rats and unfortunately the odd bird) but in addition to this, he has brought home pheasants, rabbits, stoats and, most impressively, an American Mink:






He can also make the proud boast that one of his catches is now in a museum - he caught a stoat on the Isle of Man, which wasn't an English or an Irish stoat and which turned out to be a cross between the two, which was designated as a Manx one. It has now been stuffed and is somewhere in the Manx Museum.

I think I could have a good crack at the best-looking dog competition though, especially if old photos as a puppy were eligible.

NeilCFD


----------



## Chris Knight (26 Apr 2004)

Alas, I don't have a cat to show off but if I did it would look like this and his name would be "Lie-Nielsen" or maybe just "Boggs" and conceivably "Clifton"


----------



## Alf (26 Apr 2004)

Aww c'mon, Chris. You'd need a workshop as big as Charley's to accommodate it! :lol: 

I dunno, looks like a "Stanley" to me... 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## johnelliott (26 Apr 2004)

Neil":yn87vxg6 said:


> the title of best-looking (I think Alf has this sewn up already),



I don't think so!. Another pic of Mogswell to further emphasis his intense beauty (and energy)







John


----------



## Chris Knight (26 Apr 2004)

Is he dead or merely resting?


----------



## johnelliott (26 Apr 2004)

waterhead37":2nnkg00y said:


> Is he dead or merely resting?


He's fully alive, thank you, any more cheek like that and he will come round your house and rub against your legs and leave long, difficult-to-remove white hair all over your best trousers. :twisted: 

John


----------



## Neil (26 Apr 2004)

Well, Mogswell would certainly win the fluffiest cat contest anyway - I've never seen anything like it. See what you mean about the energy (or lack of) - could be very useful as a workshop draught excluder :lol: 

Seriously though, this picture does him much better justice - a very handsome pusscat.

NeilCFD


----------



## Alf (26 Apr 2004)

I'm beginning to wonder if Mogswell and Polly weren't separated at birth. That's a classic Polly pose, and the leaving fur all over the place too... :roll: Of course Polly's been doing all her best "ooh, ain't I bootiful" stuff outside on the garden table, and I can't get a picture. Why? 'Cos as soon as she sees me coming she'll leap up and rush to greet me. (Everyone go "Ahhhhhhhh" here, please :wink: ) Still, I do have her looking very woodwork orientated...





Apparently old woodies smell _really, really_ interesting. :roll: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Adam (26 Apr 2004)

I don't know, we supposed to have a couple of moderators to keep things in the right category - general woodworking..... *off topic* etc and with Charley away building his workshop it all goes to pot.

ALF is the person I think I will arbitarily blame :shock: :wink: 

Adam


----------



## Alf (27 Apr 2004)

You're right.  Mea culpa. Pass me my sword and I will fall on it will all despatch. :roll: 

On the other hand, it is _woodworkers'_ cats, and thus totally *ON* topic for the General Woodworking board. Well that's my story...

Cheers, Alf


----------



## trevtheturner (27 Apr 2004)

.....and don't cats kill *'Rats*? :lol: :lol: 

Trev.


----------



## Charley (27 Apr 2004)

To be honest I wasn't going to bother showing you my cat until I remembered I already had a photo already uploaded. It's an old one, he's 12 or 13 now. Here's Arnold (named after one of my fav actors at the time. guessed it? Please remember I was only 6 or 7 at the time  )








I've got a day off tomorrow so I'll try and get a more recent one of him in the workshop.


----------



## DaveL (27 Apr 2004)

Charley 

I think you win the prize for the cutest picture :lol: 8) :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (27 Apr 2004)

No cats here................the wifes a bit of a fox tho     


Aidan.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Apr 2004)

Aidan":3vsa1hee said:


> No cats here................the wifes a bit of a fox tho


You must be after a new tool or something Aidan!


----------



## Anonymous (27 Apr 2004)

Jack russel ne 1 :twisted: :lol: [/img]


----------



## Alf (28 Apr 2004)

Charley - Ahhhhhhhhhhh  

Purely by chance this link was posted on another forum. Just move your mouse and the cat instincts kick in!

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Anonymous (28 Apr 2004)

Puleeeeeeze can i have a planner/thinknesser.............look at all the nice things i said, puleeeeze


----------



## Anonymous (28 Apr 2004)

my cat's the oldest, 16 this summer!!! and still going strong.

pesky thing refuses to die!!

if someone tells me how to post a pic in a message i'll uploadf one of her.

she is very cute!!


edited for spelling


----------



## Anonymous (28 Apr 2004)

found the tutorial in the off topical bit here she is:


----------



## CYC (29 Apr 2004)

Kostello I think you are missing part of the URL:
http://www.imagestation.com/mypictures/ ... 3&url=http%


----------



## Anonymous (29 Apr 2004)

sucess!!! finally


----------



## woodshavings (29 Apr 2004)

shouldnt this thread be moved to OT ?


----------



## johnelliott (29 Apr 2004)

woodshavings":3dv5t5xh said:


> shouldnt this thread be moved to OT ?


Absolutely not!. These are very much _woodworkers'_ cats, and as such belong right here (and in the workshop as long as it not noisy, dangerous or too dusty). Feel free to include a pic of your cat/s
John


----------



## johnelliott (29 Apr 2004)

kostello":1arbkzg8 said:


> sucess!!! finally



I don't think so. The syntax looks ok, so must be a problem with the URL

John


----------



## Neil (29 Apr 2004)

Well, I think Charley has cheated a bit submitting a kitten photo from years ago, so I will have to as well. Here is Harry on one of his first outings outdoors almost 11 years ago. My woodworker's cat training obviously paid off as the little squirt made straight for the saw horse to examine the quality of my log sawing.

Since then he has reached master craftsman status with his speciality being delicate claw-work on the legs of furniture.



 
_click on image for larger view_

BTW, are you sure this shouldn't be OT, Alf?  

NeilCFD


----------



## Alf (29 Apr 2004)

Neil":2bb7t2bf said:


> BTW, are you sure this shouldn't be OT, Alf?


No I'm not :roll: , so I shall move it. Then you can all complain it should be on the General Woodworking board, so I can move it again.  Back and forth we shall go - oh what fun and merriment. :wink: Until all these cats get motion sickness, and then we _will_ be trouble...  :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Chris Knight (29 Apr 2004)

Good Grief you lot!

I know it's off-topic but even so.. 

I hate (domestic) cats. They are the most self satisfied creatures on earth, the least deserving of our love and affection because they will turn in an instant to anyone or thing that seems to offer more, they are shameless, disloyal, good for nothing survivors. When mankind has blown itself up or choked in its own pollution, there will still be cats chatting up the ants or whatever species takes over from us.

Hasn't anyone got a pet monkey to talk about? Someone was going to build a vivarium for snakes, so how about a pet boa?


----------



## Anonymous (29 Apr 2004)

I dont' have a cat


----------



## Alf (29 Apr 2004)

waterhead37":3eq6lqxz said:


> They are the most self satisfied creatures on earth, the least deserving of our love and affection because they will turn in an instant to anyone or thing that seems to offer more, they are shameless, disloyal, good for nothing survivors. When mankind has blown itself up or choked in its own pollution, there will still be cats chatting up the ants or whatever species takes over from us.


Yep. And your point? :wink: 

I believe TP (an author well-known to this group, but more usually for his turtle-based writings) commented that cats only tolerate humans until someone comes up with a tin opener that can be operated by a paw. :lol: 

So we could try parrots then? Flying 3yr olds with wire cutters for beaks who only appreciate you long enough to be sure that the next person to enter the room isn't a threat - at which point they fly off to see _them_ instead, etc etc. Of course the interaction _between_ cats and parrots is almost worth the grief you get from them both... :twisted: :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## johnelliott (29 Apr 2004)

waterhead37":851txm7a said:


> I hate (domestic) cats.



We're not taken in by that. It's obvious from what you went on to say, describing some of their best points, that you love them really. 

John


----------



## Chris Knight (29 Apr 2004)

John,

Yes, I guess we should all learn to be more like cats.


----------



## Chris Knight (29 Apr 2004)

Alf,
Or parrots.


----------



## Alf (29 Apr 2004)

johnelliott":2h2q7scg said:


> It's obvious from what you went on to say, describing some of their best points, that you love them really.


ROTFL! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (29 Apr 2004)

i give up the picture displayed this morning when i posted the message.

my cat is still the best!!!!lLOL


----------



## Anonymous (2 May 2004)

This is *PB*, he's 23 years old and still has his powerdrill and two bits but these days there's no plug on the end of the cord, his 'lubrication' abilities are still in full working order though :roll:


----------



## DaveL (3 May 2004)

Well here is the youngster, Jones, as usual he is asleep.  





What is usual is its my desk/mouse, normal he lays on the LOMLs keyboard and gets upset when the machine protests :shock:


----------

